# help required in shj immigration



## faisus

My friends mother visa was expired 2 years bak..they have there own business and she runs it..due to some court cases they were not able to renew...she was waiting for mehekma to open as they reduce the fines completely but unfortunately it was not opened when she visited the immigration dept of sharah and they held her and asked to pay fine for 34000 Aed or get deported...now the family cannot arrange 34000 and they are in desperate need of any help in getting the fines reduced....if any of u hav any influence / vaasta in sharah immigration please help...thnk u in advnc


----------

